# Do I have a roach problem?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Usually when you see one or two there are more hiding but I have lived in buildings where neighbors---not so diligent about not leaving food out---had major problems and I would only see one now and then. I worked in a space that was heavily infested and realized I could just have brought one home in a briefcase or pants cuff too. I stayed on top of baiting and my building management was usually more than willing to treat my place. The building I live in now is very aggressive about bugs of any kind.

If you haven't in awhile, you might want to pull your frig and clean behind and under it. Check your cabinets for spilled food. Then keep an eye out. No reason to assume you are infested. If in doubt, call the exterminator though. I learned along time ago not to waste a lot of money on consumer pest control. Although some of the baits, gels and good old fashioned boron/borate roach powder still works well.


----------



## acdc (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yes I cleaned behind and underneath the fridge a couple of months ago. Same with the oven. Anyway, I don't live in NYC but I've heard that random encounters with roaches are inevitable no matter how clean and tidy you keep your place. It's just a fact with living in a large dense ciy with older buildings. I live in a similar type situation, so I guess it comes with the territory. In the summer time when I walk outside at night I could see roaches crawling in the sidewalks everywhere and I live in a relatively clean part of the city with only a few restaurants. I could tell my landlord about it I suppose but I personally don't think seeing one or two roaches in a 5 year period (with no signs of droppings) is enough to call out a pest control company. 

If you aren't familiar with Dupont advion it's a professional grade product that can't be bought in stores. Anyway, I thought that if I had roaches that they would be hiding somewhere between the walls and cabinets. I don't know how good their sense of smell is but I was thinking the bait would lure them from out of their hiding place.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Most buildings have an exterminator on retainer and on call so I would not be shy about asking. I doubt they would mind. Places I have lived used to just come in and do their thing, like or not but that has changed with people claiming the sprays ate their contact lenses and so forth.


----------

